
How to prevent sexual assault (no chilli powder required) (2012) - Tomte
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2012/dec/21/how-to-prevent-sexual-assault
======
eugeneionesco
This is just dumb. It's not like a rapist will read that and say, "oooohhh,
I'm not supposed to do this? I did not know that!"

~~~
strangecasts
It's satire.

